# Need advice on pier setup



## dudeman51 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am absolutely 100% new to saltwater fishing. I am looking to get a complete setup to fish from the piers. Can somebody give me a detailed explanation of what type of rod, reel, line, bait etc... Are the cheap walmart rods decent enough to start out on? Better yet, if you are willing to take me out and show me some tricks, that would be great. I do a lot of fishing back home (Montana) but I am completely overwhelmed with all the different species, rods, reels, lines, baits, setups, and locations. I think a little hands on tutorial would be the most efficient way for me to learn the ropes.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

You need a minimum of two rods. 
8 to 9 ft rod rated 15-30 lb with a reel capable of holding 300 yds of line, this rod will be used to catch the predatory fish like, king mackerel, cobia, tarpon, sailfish, jack crevelle and large redfish. 
You'll want a smaller rod 6-7.5 feet in length rated 8-17 with a reel capable of holding 120-200 yds of 10-12 lb test line. You'll use this rod to catch, pompano, spanish mackerel, hardtails, slot redfish, flounder and baitfish.
Most people fishing the piers have specialty rods for each predatory species and a couple of small rods, one rigged for bait and the other for whatever small species is currently running.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Walmart rods but to each his own. I would check at the local tackle shops for affortable used gear or new equipment depending on your budget. Quality rods and reels while not always necessary to catch a fish or two will continue to perform over a duration of time and will pay for themselves in the long run.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

It would be a good idea to go out and watch other anglers and ask some questions. Different species require different tackle. By observing before you buy, it will give you an idea of what works. 

As Tiderider mentioned, you'll need more than one outfit, and buy the best tackle you can reasonably afford. I've seen a lot of good fish lost due to inferior tackle.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't waste my money on Wal-mart gear. The 1st time you use them in saltwater they won't be worth nothing. I'd shop around for some good used gear at a good price. They're available you just have to look around. Ocean Master or Pompano Joe could probably set you up with some good gear.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyone on the pier will think you have to have a $1000 set up to catch fish but honestly if you spend around a $100 or $200 on a decent combo it will catch the same fish and won't break after the first use unlike a Wal mart combo. The best way to learn is to go out there and watch what everyone is doing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You will learn all you need in one trip to one of the beach pier's. I'm sure there are some folks out these that will take a few minutes to show you what's needed and how things are done.

It's addicting too. Once you start going you will want to go everyday.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've never had an issue with "walmart" combos. I've got a shakespeare tiger combo rod that I've had for over 12yrs and it still holds its own weight. I just picked up a berkley spinning combo from walmart for 29.99 and I go out every weekend and haven't had a single issue with it, I even caught a 5ft blacktip on the berkley and numerous fish on the shakespeare. Yes I have a few ugly sticks but the combo is my go to rod all the time


----------



## dudeman51 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I know myself, and I am likely go spend a few hundred bucks without really having the experience to know what to get. I am only going to be here for a year so id like to only have to buy a rod one time. What is a decent mid range rod/reel that I should look for? Im completely okay with buying used except I really dont know what to look for or price ranges etc...


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Shimano Sedona and a med heavy Ugly Stik will get most of your work done for you for around $110 or so.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would get ahold of keith(Oceanmaster) and he has quite a few reels for sale. He will also give you an honest opinion of what will work for your needs and budget. I cannot say enough good about him.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

tiderider said:


> You need a minimum of two rods.
> 8 to 9 ft rod rated 15-30 lb with a reel capable of holding 300 yds of line, this rod will be used to catch the predatory fish like, king mackerel, cobia, tarpon, sailfish, jack crevelle and large redfish.
> You'll want a smaller rod 6-7.5 feet in length rated 8-17 with a reel capable of holding 120-200 yds of 10-12 lb test line. You'll use this rod to catch, pompano, spanish mackerel, hardtails, slot redfish, flounder and baitfish.
> Most people fishing the piers have specialty rods for each predatory species and a couple of small rods, one rigged for bait and the other for whatever small species is currently running.


Good advice. You could get a whole lot done with these couple of setups IMO:

http://www.uglystik.com/uglystik-combos-spinning-combos/1285805.html

That would be the 8' version on that page.

http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/pflueger-combos-spinning-combos/1315408.html

And that would be the 7' version on that page.

Of course there is a lot more expensive and sophisticated/quality stuff out there, but these two setups would serve you very well IMO.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may want to consider one of the rods TarponDan has for sale under the fishing gear for sale section. The ocean extreme or one f the St Croix rods mated to one of the reels OceanMaster has for sale can put you on the pier with a great rig for probably less than $125.00. Check I out and tight lines to you.


----------



## slambo (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd be more than happy to go out with you one day bud. I've only been fishing a year, so I'm no elitist, but I've been on disability (off work) for the year so I've certainly put plenty of hours in and can teach you the basics.

I usually fish shoreline park or national seashore as I live in proper about half a mile from shoreline.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Another good investment would be a pier net. Pole size doesn't matter if you try to lug a huge red 30ft up the 3 mile bridge. Might save you some fish in the long run


----------

